# Verbindung SPS-Anlage mit NPN für Input und Output.



## Uli001 (24 Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen,

bevor wir wieder einen Tag mit der Suche nach eine Lösung verbringen, frage ich euch mal lieber.

Wir haben eine Anlage aus Amerika mit eine IO-Schnittstelle die wir mit einer S7-1214C ansprechen wollen/müssen. Leider war uns anfangs nicht bekannt, dass es sich an der Anlage um eine NPN-Schnittstelle handelt. Nun grübeln wir schon seit längerem an einer Lösung. Mir ist bekannt, dass es Wandler für diese Fälle gibt. So lange wir aber nicht nachweisen können, dass die vorhandenen Probleme mit dem Gesamtsystem durch die neuen SPS behoben sind dürfen wir auch kein weiteres Geld, unter anderem für die Wandler, ausgeben.

Bombardiert uns bitte mit Tipps auf was wir zu achten haben bzw. welche einfache Schaltung wir verwenden können.

Die Masse der SPS und der Anlage sind verbunden.
Der Input an der SPS ist auf NPN umgeschaltet. Signale von der Anlage zur SPS werden aber trotzdem nicht erkannt.
Output von der SPS wird von der Anlage nicht erkannt trotz der Verwendung eines pull-up bzw. pull‑down (weiß jetzt nicht was der Kollege gestern genau gebaut hat) Widerstandes. Am liebsten sind mir verständliche Schaltbilder zur Lösung.

Vielen Dank.
Uli


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 Juni 2015)

Meinst du jeweils eine NPN Transistor pro Signal ?

Bram


----------



## Uli001 (24 Juni 2015)

So, kurz von der Anlage wieder zurück.

Also wir haben jetzt an jeden Output der SPS einen Transistor geschaltet der uns nun erfolgreich das Signal an die Anlage übermittelt. Das Problem konnten wir also lösen.

Jetzt bleiben aber noch die Eingänge an der SPS.

Masse der SPS und der Anlage sind verbunden. Wenn ich jetzt eine Leitung der Anlage mit dem gleichen potenzial wie GND (Masse) mit dem Input der SPS verbinde hätte ich eine 1 erwartet. In der Realität flackert der Input aber nur kurz auf. Nehme ich hingegen eine Masseleitung (Verbindung zwischen SPS und Anlage) und lege diese auch auf den Input erhalte ich eine sauber 1. Der Input schaltet also wie erwartet bei GND auf 1. Warum geschieht es bei der Signalleitung nicht?

Vielen Dank.
Uli


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juni 2015)

Vermutlich mußt Du das + von der Anlage mit 1M Deiner 1214C-SPS-Eingänge verbinden.

Wieviele Signale mußt Du NPN/PNP-umsetzen?
Optokoppler lösen das Problem ohne großes Gebastel.

Harald


----------



## Uli001 (24 Juni 2015)

Es sind 4 Out an der SPS die wir jetzt per Transistor schalten

2 In an der SPS machen uns noch sorgen.

Wenn ich auf den 1M aber +24V gebe werden das dann nicht Source Eingänge was nicht zu NPN passt? Genauer gesagt haben wir den 1M mit der Masse verbunden wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken einen bzw. vier
Schaltverstärker - DEK-TR/INV - 2964319 später einzusetzen für die Wandlung der Outs an der SPS. Geht das Teil auch für die Inputs?

VG
Andreas


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juni 2015)

Die Eingänge der 1214C können einfach auf "stromliefernd" (entspricht NPN) umgestellt werden, indem man + an 1M anschließt. Das muß dann das + der Spannungsversorgung der zugehörigen NPN-Ausgänge sein.

Stelle Dir vor, wie'rum der Strom zwischen Ausgang und Eingang fließt, dann siehst Du, daß man gar keine zusätzliche Elektronik braucht.

PS: das Umstellen der Eingänge (stromziehend/stromliefernd) geht nur für alle Eingänge gemeinsam. Wenn du auch plusschaltende Signale verarbeiten mußt, dann brauchst Du doch zusätzliche Umsetzer oder ein zusätzliches Eingangsmodul oder Signalboard.

Harald


----------



## Uli001 (24 Juni 2015)

Leider ändert sich nicht wirklich was.

Wenn der Ausgang der Anlage nicht mit der SPS Verbunden ist und auf floating liegt, habe ich 10,6V gegen Masse am Pin. Im geschalteten Zustand saubere 0V Jetzt habe ich die 24V der Anlage auf den 1M gelegt. Jetzt bleiben im floating die 10.6V und im geschalteten Zustand sind es noch 6.6V was für den Eingang nicht reicht. (Signalleitung verbunden)
Zustand: 24V Anlage auf 1M, Massen verbunden, Signalleitung am Input

Messung Masse SPS gegen 24V Anlage erhalte ich 23,8V OK
Messung Masse SPS gegen Signal (soll 0V) ergibt 17,2V
Messung Masse SPS gegen Signal (floating) ergibt 13,4V
Messung 24V 1M gegen Signal (soll 0V) ergibt 6,6V
Messung 24V 1M gegen Signal (floating) ergibt 10,3V

Was sind das für Pegel?

Das die Umschaltung immer für alle am Port gilt war bekannt. haben den Port bereits separiert.. 

VG
Andreas


----------



## Uli001 (25 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

leider konnte uns weder Siemens noch Panasonic bis jetzt weiterhelfen. Warum Panasonic fragt ihr euch. Ich habe heute herausgefunden, dass die Ausgänge von der Anlage an einer FP0-C32CT von Panasonic hängen. Das heißt die Amerikaner haben eine SPS von Panasonic verbaut und dort ein paar Outputs auf die Schnittstelle gelegt an die wir ran wollen.

Hilft euch das weiter? Uns hat es nicht geholfen.

VG
Andreas


----------



## PN/DP (26 Juni 2015)

Hallo

Vielleicht solltest Du nicht soviel messen.  Und wenn, dann muß das Minus der Anlage der Bezugspunkt sein.

Verbinde so:

```
FP0-Ausgangsgruppe (+) ----- (1M) S7-1200 Eingangsgruppe
FP0-Ausgang        (Y) ----- (.n) S7-1200 Eingang
FP0-Ausgangsgruppe (-)
```
(ob die Masse FP0(-) mit irgender Masse der S7-1200 (Versorgung, Ausgänge) verbunden ist, spielt keine Rolle)

Wenn der FP0-Ausgang gesperrt ist, dann fließt kein Strom durch/aus dem Eingang der S7-1200 --> sie erkennt 0-Signal. Du wirst aber irgendeine floating Spannung auf der Signalleitung messen, vermutlich ein paar Volt weniger als die Spannung FP0(+).

Wenn der FP0-Ausgang geschaltet ist, dann zieht er den Eingang der S7-1200 auf Masse, es fließt Strom durch/aus dem Eingang --> sie erkennt 1-Signal. Die Signalleitung hat nun fast 0V gegen FP0(-).

Harald


----------



## Uli001 (26 Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen Harald,

wenn ich nicht falsch liege haben wir genau deine Beschreibung als Verdrahtung realisiert. Da aber leider kein Schaltsignal zu erkennen war, habe ich die Spannungen die anliegen gemessen.

Ich habe mal eine kleine Skizze angefügt die wir zwischendurch gemacht haben. Matrix 2360 ist die Bezeichnung der Anlage aus Amerika. Verbaut ist intern ein FP0-C32CT von Panasonic. Ich werde mal die Masseverbindung auftrennen und schauen was sich dann verändert. Dort sehe ich z.Z. den einzigen Unterschied zu deiner Beschreibung.


> Wenn der FP0-Ausgang geschaltet ist, dann zieht er den Eingang der S7-1200 auf Masse, es fließt Strom durch/aus dem Eingang --> sie erkennt 1-Signal. Die Signalleitung hat nun fast 0V gegen FP0(-).


Das kann ich messen wenn die Signalleitung nicht verbunden ist. Verbinde ich diese aber erhalte ich bei FP0-Ausgang geschaltet 17.2V und ungeschaltet 13,4V bezogen auf FP0(-).

Ich bin auch mal gespannt ob Panasonic und/oder Siemens heute eine Idee haben.

VG
Andreas


----------



## silverfreaky (26 Juni 2015)

Wenn die Eingänge nicht gehen, würde ich beim Kunden 4 Relais installieren und ganz normale "DEINE" 24 V+DC rüberbringen und durchschalten lassen.
Wenn der AMI beim Relais(spule) die Masse durchschaltet ist ja egal.Hauptsach du kriegst deine eigenen 24V zurück(lastkreis)!


----------



## Uli001 (26 Juni 2015)

Zurück von der Anlage kann ich leider keine Veränderung mitteilen. 

Ich habe jetzt einen Test ohne die Verbindung der Masseleitungen gemacht. Das Ergebnis hat sich aber leider nicht verändert.

VG
Andreas


----------



## Boxy (26 Juni 2015)

Bei solchen Dingen (in Asien und USA), haben wir immer für die paar Koppelsignale bei z.B. Maschineninterfaces zu nächster Maschine oder Verkettung Relais dazwischen gesetzt!
Wir hatten da (allerdings an der 300'er) auch immer unsere Probleme, daher haben wir da immer generell die kleinen Relais z.B. von Murr verbaut ... Somit war es egal ob NPN oder PNP ...


----------



## Uli001 (26 Juni 2015)

@silverfreaky
Für mein Gehirn scheint es noch etwas zeitig zu sein. Gibt es Relais die auf Masse schalten?

Oder meist du an den A1 24V vom Ami und A2 den Output vom Ami? Damit schließt der Output den Stromkreis und das Relais zieht an. Bedeutet aber das ich die 24V auf den Output schalte was mir erst einmal komisch vorkommt. Am B1 kann ich ja dann wieder „$V (SPS) nehmen und auf den Input dem SM1223 legen. Das geht aber der Steuerkreis kommt mir komisch vor.

@Boxy
Von unserer 1200er zu dem Ami verstehe ich das. Es geht aber genau um die Gegenrichtung. Da bleibt für mich das Problem beim silverfreaky bestehen.
Welche Relais meinst du? Ich kenne Murr nicht. Gibt es da einen Link?

Ich befürchte am 5. Tag habe ich so langsam einen Konten im Gehirn.

VG Andreas


----------



## mikeh (26 Juni 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

ich hatte so ein Problem auch schonmal. Ich hänge dir mal Bild von einem Signalwandler an meine Antwort ran. Dieser Wandler ist top, billig und im Gegensatz zu einem Relais auch noch kontaktlos (absolut verschleißfrei).


----------



## silverfreaky (26 Juni 2015)

wenn du 24 V(die vom AMI) an der einen Seite auf die Spule hängst und die andere Seite hängt in der Luft fliesst keine Strom.
Der Ami kriegt den Minus Draht rein von der Spule und schaltet ihn intern auf Masse durch.
So meine ich war das.Die 24V+DC legt er immer auf am Relais und den Minus schaltet er intern durch auf Minus.

Am Lastkreis holst du deine 24V zurück, dann muss es funktionieren.Kannst ja mal nachfragen ob er denn Minuspol durchschaltet.


----------



## PN/DP (26 Juni 2015)

*Der NPN-Transistor - das unbekannte Wesen ...*



Uli001 schrieb:


> erhalte ich bei FP0-Ausgang geschaltet 17.2V und ungeschaltet 13,4V bezogen auf FP0(-).


Guten Morgen Andreas.

Wenn der Ausgang (Y) des FP0 einschaltet, dann macht dessen NPN-Transistor einen Kurzschluß des Ausgangs (Y) gegen FP0(-). Wenn man dann immer noch mehr als 1V gegen FP0(-) messen kann, dann ist nach meiner Erfahrung der *Ausgang kaputt* oder es ist *nicht so verdrahtet* wie gezeigt.

Ob die S7-1200 grundsätzlich richtig angeschlossen ist, kann man ganz einfach testen, indem man mit einem Draht den Ausgang FP0(Y) gegen Masse FP0(-) kurzschließt. Dann muß die Eingangs-LED der S7-1200 leuchten, die S7-1200 erkennt 1-Signal.

Eine Verbindung der Masse FP0(-) zu irgendwas der S7-1200 spielt für deren Eingänge keine Rolle, weil die ganze Eingangsgruppe potentialfrei am (+) der FP0 hängt - hoffentlich! Wenn irgend ein Eingang der S7-1200 mit einem + der FP0-Anlage oder der S7-1200-Seite verbunden ist, dann gibt es störende Querströme innerhalb der Eingänge-Schaltung! Wie bereits gesagt: Es kann nur die gesamte Eingangsgruppe auf Plusschaltend (stromziehend) oder auf Minusschaltend (stromliefernd) geschaltet werden. Wenn die Eingangs-Signale gemischt vorliegen, dann muß eine Signalart per Optokoppler oder Koppelrelais potentialfrei an die Eingangsgruppe angeschlossen werden.

Also:
- den Schaltungstest mit der Kurzschlußbrücke am FP0-Ausgang gegen FP0(-) machen.
- nochmal Verdrahtung penibel prüfen. Am besten ALLES abklemmen und nur FP0(+)---S7(1M) und nur einen einzigen Eingang der S7-1200 verdrahten.

Harald


----------



## Uli001 (26 Juni 2015)

@Mikeh
Der Wandler ist mir bekannt. Hatte ihn auch schon ins Auge gefasst wenn wir den endgültigen Aufbau im Schaltschrank machen. Z.Z. ist es eigentlich ein Testaufbau um nachzuweisen, dass das Hauptproblem zwischen dem Cutter(Ami) und dem PC über eine SPS beseitigt werden kann. Erfahrungen beim Aufbau einer SPS gibt es bei uns noch nicht. Mit der GL haben wir heute auch besprochen diese Signalwandler zu bestellen. Ich warte schon auf ein Angebot.
Relais haben wir ausgeschlossen da wir zwischen ca.22T und 36T Schaltzyklen pro Woche erwarten. Diese Zahlen waren uns, bis wir es vorhin nachgerechnet haben, auch nicht bewusst.
@silverfreaky
Jetzt ist mein Gehirn auch bei der Arbeit. Ich verstehe jetzt wie du es meinst und bin auch der Meinung, dass es gehen sollte. Durch die Anzahl der Schaltzyklen (22T bis 36T) pro Woche würde ich jedoch ein Relais als Lösung ausschließen. Es gibt aber auch Baugruppen mit vergleichbaren verhalten ohne Mechanik.

@PN/DP



> Wenn der Ausgang (Y) des FP0 einschaltet, dann macht dessen NPN-Transistor einen Kurzschluß des Ausgangs (Y) gegen FP0(-). Wenn man dann immer noch mehr als 1V gegen FP0(-) messen kann, dann ist nach meiner Erfahrung der Ausgang kaputt oder es ist nicht so verdrahtet wie gezeigt.


 
Im unbelasteten Fall (Signalleitung FP0 und 1214C nicht verbunden) messe ich auch eine saubere 0 wie du es beschreibst und wir es erwarten. Im Verbundenen Zustand eben nicht mehr.

Nach Hinweis von Siemens haben wir den Strom kontrolliert der am Eingang der 1200er fließt. Dort werden ja mindestens 2,5mA erwartet die wir aber nicht erreichen.

Als nächstes haben wir den Ausgang am Ami getestet. 3,3k von FP0(+) an den FP0(Y) und den Strom gemessen. Der war im geschalteten und ungeschalteten Zustand über 2,5mA was für mich eine Erklärung ist warum die 1200er nicht reagiert. Also wiederstand bis 1,5k reduziert und schon haben wir Ströme von über bzw. unter 2,5mA abhängig vom Schaltzustand.
Wir haben jetzt den 1M auf Masse beschaltet und den Input der 1200er mit einem Pullup auf 24V gelegt. Der Empfohlene 3,3k war nach Messungen zu groß. Im Verbundenen Zustand verhält sich das gesamte System aber anders. Erst mit einem 4,7k erhalten wir ein umschalten zwischen 0 und 1. Der Zustand ist jetzt zwar an der 1200er invertiert aber das kann man ja über die Programmierung lösen.
Eine bzw. DIE Lösung kann das aber auch nicht sein. Das Signal wird jetzt zwar an der 1200 geschalten aber mit einer Verzögerung von ca. 2sek. Das ist also nicht praktikabel.

Inzwischen ist das Angebot für den von Mikeh empfohlenen Wandler gekommen. Die Bestellung geht heute noch raus und wird das Problem hoffentlich endgültig lösen. Ich werde darüber berichten.

VG und schönes Wochenende (bei mir ab 14.30) und Danke für die Hinweise.
Andreas

PS: Lob an Panasonic und Siemens die sich in meinen Augen sehr bemühen eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## silverfreaky (26 Juni 2015)

Ja ich hätte eine Skizze machen soll.Dann wäre es klarer gewesen.


----------



## PN/DP (26 Juni 2015)

Uli001 schrieb:


> Im unbelasteten Fall (Signalleitung FP0 und 1214C nicht verbunden) messe ich auch eine saubere 0 wie du es beschreibst und wir es erwarten.


An einem unbeschalteten NPN-Ausgang "misst" man immer ca. 0V gegen (-), egal ob der Ausgang EIN- oder AUS-geschaltet ist! Will man wissen, ob der Ausgang geschaltet ist, dann muß man gegen (+) messen --> AUS=0V, EIN=23V




> Nach Hinweis von Siemens haben wir den Strom kontrolliert der am Eingang der 1200er fließt. Dort werden ja mindestens 2,5mA erwartet die wir aber nicht erreichen.


Weil vermutlich der Stromkreis nicht geschlossen ist oder gar keine Spannungsquelle im Stromkreis vorhanden ist, weil es nicht richtig/komplett verdrahtet ist?

Habt Ihr an dem (+) der FP0-Ausgänge auch die +24V der Ami-Anlage angeschlossen? Oder nur den einen Draht, der zum (1M) der S7-1200 geht? Der (+) der FP0 ist ein Eingang, die Schaltungselektronik der FP0 braucht da +24V gegen den (-).




> Als nächstes haben wir den Ausgang am Ami getestet. 3,3k von FP0(+) an den FP0(Y) und den Strom gemessen. Der war im geschalteten und ungeschalteten Zustand über 2,5mA was für mich eine Erklärung ist warum die 1200er nicht reagiert. Also wiederstand bis 1,5k reduziert und schon haben wir Ströme von über bzw. unter 2,5mA abhängig vom Schaltzustand.


Das ist doch Bullshit. Im eingeschalteten Zustand sollten ca. 7mA fließen, im ausgeschalteten Zustand darf der Leckstrom laut Datenblatt max 100µA sein. Was messt Ihr da bloß?


Also mal ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht, was daran so kompliziert sein soll, einen "stromliefernden" Eingang der S7-1200 an einen NPN-Ausgang der FP0 anzuschließen. Das "wie" wurde hier schon erklärt. Doch gut, ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte und kann auch von Analphabeten verstanden werden 


```
+24VDC [COLOR="#FF0000"]--------------+[/COLOR]
                     [COLOR="#FF0000"]|[/COLOR]
    ................ [COLOR="#FF0000"]|[/COLOR]                  .............................
    :              : [COLOR="#FF0000"]|[/COLOR]                  :                           :
    :  FP0-C..T    : [COLOR="#FF0000"]|[/COLOR]                  :          S7-1200          :
    :           (+): [COLOR="#FF0000"]|[/COLOR]                  :(1M)                       :
    :   . . . -----o[COLOR="#FF0000"]<-------------------[/COLOR]o------------------------+  :
    :              :                    :                        |  :
    :     NPN      :                    :                        |  :
    :     ___  (Y0):                    :(.0)   ___   +--|<|--+  |  :
    :  +-<-^-------o[COLOR="#FF0000"]--------------------[/COLOR]o------|___|--+       +--+  :
    :  |           :                    :             +--|>|--+  |  :
    :  |  NPN      :                    :                        |  :
    :  |  ___  (Y1):                    :(.1)   ___   +--|<|--+  |  :
    :  +-<-^-------o[COLOR="#FF0000"]--------------------[/COLOR]o------|___|--+       +--+  :
    :  |           :                    :             +--|>|--+  |  :
    :  |  NPN      :                    :                        |  :
    :  |  ___  (Yn):                    :(.n)   ___   +--|<|--+  |  :
    :  +-<-^-------o[COLOR="#FF0000"]--------------------[/COLOR]o------|___|--+       +--+  :
    :  |           :                    :             +--|>|--+     :
    :  |           :                    :                           :
    :  |        (-):                    :                           :
    :  +-----------o[COLOR="#FF0000"]-+[/COLOR]                  :                           :
    :..............: [COLOR="#FF0000"]|[/COLOR]                  :...........................:
                     [COLOR="#FF0000"]|[/COLOR]
                     [COLOR="#FF0000"]|[/COLOR]
0V/GND [COLOR="#FF0000"]--------------+[/COLOR]
```

Harald


----------



## Boxy (27 Juni 2015)

Uli001 schrieb:


> @Boxy
> Von unserer 1200er zu dem Ami verstehe ich das. Es geht aber genau um die Gegenrichtung. Da bleibt für mich das Problem beim silverfreaky bestehen.
> Welche Relais meinst du? Ich kenne Murr nicht. Gibt es da einen Link?
> 
> ...



Wir haben egal ob nach oder von Asien oder USA bei Kopplungen wie z.B. Verkettungen oder Maschinen solche Relais verbaut!
Bei denen kann man den Einsatz wechseln und ggf einfach Optokoppler oder Relais stecken ...
Somit haben wir auch ganz einfach immer eine Gal. Trennung zwischen den Anlagen gehabt!

http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/produkte-p/detail/elektronik-im-schaltschrank/relais.html


----------



## Uli001 (30 Juni 2015)

So jetzt gibt es die Rückmeldung die gerne mal vergessen wird. Zum einen war ich an der Anlage beschäftigt und zum anderen musste ich warten bis ich jemanden gefunden habe der mir den Text vorlesen konnte. Die Zeichnung von PN/DP konnte ich aber mit dem Bild aus #10 von mir auch ohne hilfe vergleichen. So einen echten Unterschied erkenne ich nur nicht.

@PN/DP


> An einem unbeschalteten NPN-Ausgang "misst" man immer ca. 0V gegen (-), egal ob der Ausgang EIN- oder AUS-geschaltet ist! Will man wissen, ob der Ausgang geschaltet ist, dann muß man gegen (+) messen --> AUS=0V, EIN=23V


War leider bei uns nicht gegeben. Die Gemessenen Werte hatte ich ja angegeben.


> Messung 24V 1M gegen Signal (soll 0V) ergibt 6,6V
> Messung 24V 1M gegen Signal (floating) ergibt 10,3V


 


> Habt Ihr an dem (+) der FP0-Ausgänge auch die +24V der Ami-Anlage angeschlossen?


Ja und nein. Der Ami ist komplett verdrahten und seit mehreren Jahren im Einsatz. Informationen über die Verdrahtung intern liegen uns nicht vor. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass es nur ein Netzteil im Ami gibt das sowohl die FT0 versorgt und gleichzeitig die 24V am Ausgang. Ob die 24V über die SPS oder direkt vom Netzteil kommen kann ich nicht sagen.



> Das ist doch Bullshit. Im eingeschalteten Zustand sollten ca. 7mA fließen, im ausgeschalteten Zustand darf der Leckstrom laut Datenblatt max 100µA sein. Was messt Ihr da bloß?


 
Da wir uns auch darüber wunder schreiben wir es ja hier.

@Boxy
Danke, ich schaue mir das mal noch an. Wir haben aber inzwischen die DEK-TR/INV von Phoenix bestellt.

Am Montag sind die DEK-TR/INV bei uns eingetroffen und verbaut worden. Sie übernehmen ihre Aufgabe genauso wie erwartet. Auch wenn viele behaupten es müsse auch ohne gehen, tat es das bei uns nicht. Inzwischen konnten wir die Anlagen jedoch erfolgreich verbinden und sogar wieder an die Produktion übergeben. Mal schauen ob das Hauptproblem das uns zu dem Umbau veranlasst hat nun beseitigt ist.

DANKE für eure Unterstützung. Die nächsten Fragen werden sicher bald kommen. Das geht dann Richtung PC—Ethernet –S7-1200, Webserver,… Bis Anfang August ist jetzt aber erst einmal Testphase und Urlaub angesagt.

VG
Uli


----------

